# How do you train a puppy not to play with cat?



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

We have to kitties one middle aged and one about 12. The older one still hasnt taken to Scarlett. A good firm LEAVE IT! just before Panfers moves about normally makes Scarlett pause long enough to let kitty get on some thing tall.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Not a lot worked with Merlin when he was a pup and I remember being SO frustrated sometimes! One thing that did help......an empty soda can with about 10 pennies inside and taped over. When he started chasing the cat I'd give it a good loud shake and a "leave it!" and it scared the you know what out of him. I'd try not to let him see me do it, but sometimes he did.  It still worked most of the time.

I also babygated off a room so the cat could get away from the dog at anytime. Good luck!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sure my cat misses the days when she had the run of the house too. The basement is her full space even if Sophie is mostly confined to the kitchen. When I let her out of the kitchen she's still not allowed in the house unsupervised. The basement is the real no-no area as that's where the furnace room is, and that's where the kitty box is. Sophie's been tempted a few times to go down, but so far so good. It's nice to have a whole area where Echo can call her own. The only problem is, now Echo doesn't get to interact with us as much as she would like... that dang dog is always around her peoples.


----------



## bellagr (Jan 4, 2009)

we've had dogs and cats forever...at the moment we have two cats. one we already had before bella and at first he refused to be in the same room with her...now he just miaows threateningly when she gets too friendly. the youngest cat we got shortly after bella and they have grown up 2gether so she teases it quite a bit.

just give them time to get used to each other...they will work it out between themselves...it worked like that withe our previous cats and dogs too


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I just let them figure it out for the most part. My border collie is cat crazy but doesn't do much. Usually a good swipe from a cat teaches them to back off. At our old place we just had a 'no dogs on the couch' rule and the cat was allowed to be on the top of the couch, so she usually did that.

That being said, our cat at the time liked to play and wrestle with Ticket and she would often 'start it' herself. He'd be sleeping and she'd jump from the couch onto his head and then go flying off with him behind once he woke up. Or she'd sit on top of his kennel and poke at him. 

You can always make your pup do a settle (in our house 'settle' means relax or chill out, stop playing) on the floor while you pet kitty in your lap. That seems to help them figure out that the cat isn't a chase toy.

Lana


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Our cat is 16. When we got Tucker, we made sure to never let him fixate on her. When she would walk in the room we would actually make him sit with his back to her. We kept him on a leash for a quick correction if he ever went after her. She has the run of the basement to herself, and he pretty much stays up there. It took a good 4 to 5 months for the kitty to come around. She did not like me very much for bringing him home! Now when he sees her he is very gentle, and if she is in my lap he will come up and lick her face. She hates it, but it is awfully cute. They have their spats, and she will box his nose (she is declawed) but she doesn't run and stands her ground. I still don't let him get over excited with her though, so I don't let them go at it too long.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have 4 cats and three dogs, plus I foster puppies pretty regularly. I keep a squirt bottle of water handy for those puppies who want to make the cats their play toys. I tell them "no kitty" and if they ignore me, I give them a quick squirt. I have one cat who will do the corrections herself, so I let her deal with the puppies. She normally teaches them that cats have claws and it's not very smart to mess with them.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

We now have 7 cats and 5 dogs. It CAN work! LOL. Meeko was the main reinforcer here. He has a "I'll get you before you get me" attitude with both puppies and kids. Now that Paige is older, he will try and rub against her and she looks at me like "Mom!! The kitty's touching me! Mom! Do something! The kitty!! The kitty's touching me!"

If the cat wont stand up for itself, I would try restraining the puppy and the cat where you can touch them both and petting them both saying "good kitty" "good puppy" as you pet each one. If the puppy tries to bite the kitty or anything like that, I'd tell it "be gentle!" or something like that. 

Here are a couple pictures of Meeko and Paige where he's teaching her the ropes. Meeko is actually "Sydney's cat" because when I took him in, he was about 4 weeks old and she made sure he was looked after. BJ


----------



## Dougal (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, im new, so hi all! :wavey: ! We have 2 cats, one is 12 and has grown up with dogs, so can give as good as he gets... The other is 20, a rescue cat who does not get on with our retriever, Murphy. It has been over a year now... Murph LOVES the old cat, but the cat just doesn't appreciate being leapt on. It has lead to the cat having accidents in doors as he is too scared to go to the cat flap. He is totally deaf so cannot hear when murph is about.
Lately the cat has been a little better. I have tried to be as vigilant as possible putting him outside and letting him back in when Murph is not around. I give my cat loads of love and cuddles so he is happy, I can see that.

Mirlins Mom - I will try that trick tomorrow, thanks! 

Wicamnca - hope they can sort things out. Good luck!! cats n dogs is a tough game! :uhoh:

Dougal xxx :wave:


----------

